# Brands of Crank Position Sensor VG30E



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

I need to replace this in my 87 Max, so I am looking for input from those of you with experience with any brand of part - good or bad. This CPS is optical type in the distributor for VG30E which I think was used until '94 GXE. The OEM CPS is not available, only the whole distributor.

Another question is the best way to R&R this part. Does the distributor needs to be removed, as shown in the directions of both Airtex and BWD/Standard? Offhand, I don't see why since the parts are removed from the top. It's no big deal to remove it, it just seems easier to hold the bottom shaft still while the top shaft screw is loosened.


----------

